# live bericht von carphunter 2401



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

da das letzte mal so gut angekommen ist gibts jetzt den 2 von mir 

los gehts am 23.07.2010 um ca 18 uhr ist abfahrt.

gewässer wird  ein vereinsee sein in der nähe von ulm gewässer grösse ca 10ha maximale tiefe 5m.

mit wc, fliesend wasser ,hütte  und vieles mehr 

ach meine dusche  ist auch dabei und natrürlich die frau auch.

bin mal gespannt was so geht das we bei dem wetter hoffe doch einiges.

hier mal ein vorgeschmack

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/9480/oberdischingen020.jpghttp://img830.*ih.us/img830/2972/020f.jpghttp://img837.*ih.us/img837/5981/oberdischingen028.jpg


----------



## Taskin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

klasse sache freu mich schon drauf, dein letzter livebericht wahr auch super.


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

ja, bin auch mal gespannt, auch wenn ich deinen bericht erst sonntag lesen werde, da ich am we auch los bin.
wünsche dir viel spaß und viel erfolg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

würde mich freun wen ihr mir noch verbesserungs vorschläge  geben könntet was schlecht war bei dem letzten


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

das einzige was beim letzten mal schlecht war, war das ich da nicht mitangeln kann 
war alles bestens.


----------



## alex g (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

kann mal jemand einen Link von dem alten Bericht einstellen , würde ihn mir gern durchlesen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

leider gibts da keine tages karten was ich auch gut finde, wir haben einige an mitgliedern raus geschmissen wo alles auf den kopf gehauen haben.

mal sehn wen ich zeit finde mach ich wieder ein bordy treffen ,leider fehlst am gegeignetem gewässer wo bezahlbar ist.


jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was am we geht, danach gehts mit der freundin in urlaub an nen 860ha  und 250 ha see jeden 2 tag wird gefischt  bin mal gespannt ob da was geht rechne mir aber nicht viel aus bei der wasser fläche und der kurtzen zeit.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

alex g hier mal der link 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189125&highlight=live+bericht+wasser&page=2


----------



## zrako (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

was hasten diesmal an "baits" mit?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

hi zrako wie gehts? du wie schauts aus zum gemeinsamen fischen ??

dieses mal gehn  mit

-scoberry selbst gerollt 

- und rest bestande an fisch-spice eigner mix ,und in dip(monsterfisch   eingelegte fertig murmeln.

dieses mal werden die fische  etwas gröser sein wen was geht , da ich auf mais,pellets u.s.w verzichte.


----------



## scratchy1912 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Weltklasse...habe den ersten Livebericht auch verfolgt und an dem WE auch sekbst gut gefangen.

Da ich morgen auch wieder losgehe kannst du dir also sicher sein das du und ich wieder was bekommen 

Verbesserungsvorschlag : Livevideos bei Youtube hochladen und dann die Links hier reinstellen...

Müsste doch relativ leicht realisierbar sein....

Tight Lines

Marcel


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

mh  was bringt ein live viedeo denn`?? müsst ich mich erst mal anmelden u.s.w.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

melde mich morgen abend wen ich aufgebaut habe  denke mal so um 20-21 uhr


----------



## scratchy1912 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Ja also live mein ich nicht direkt aber ein Video vom Drill und das dann eben schnell hochladen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

in der sache kenn ich mich nicht so aus  zwecks youtobe, da gabs irgend wie immer probleme.  denke mal bilder reichen auch  mei mädel macht bilder vom drill und veleicht ist sie auch dan mit nem carp drauf hat sie mir mal versprochen . so geh jetzt pennen  muss um 6 uhr wieder raus, also melde mich morgen mit dem ersten bericht


----------



## Karsten66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hi Carphunter2401,
hab deinen letzten Bericht gelesen... echt suuuper!
Bericht ist klasse, Fotos sagen alles aus und die Fänge???... genial!
Mach weiter so!
Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Petri Heil und beglücke uns nur weiter so.
Noch 'ne Frage, fotografierst die Fänge selber mit Auslöser?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so bin jetzt noch unterwegs mit dem auto  freundin fährt und ich bin online .

zu 90% sind meine bilder alles selbstauslöser, warum die frage  weil sie so schlecht sind


----------



## barschkönig (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hy Carphunter
dein erster Bericht war Super.:vik:
Werde diesen auch mitverfolgen, naja Sonntag gehts für mich auch wieder eine Woche ans Wasser:q


----------



## Karsten66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Neeeein die Bilder sind super! Ich stell mich bei selbstauslösen der Kamera doof an! Die Zeit ist zu kurz um mich und den Fang zu positionieren. 

Gruß & viel Spaß
Karsten


----------



## Notung (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hallo,
wann geht es den endlich los???|gr::q

Gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so bin jetzt mit allem fertig .

 nur die verbindung will nicht so wie ich , brauch ewig bis bilder on sind :-(.

hoffe das es morgen schneller geht, an dem anderen see gings echt schneller sind einfach zu viele bäume hier.

also hab jetzt eine mit scoberry 24mm drausen und eine mit monster fisch 20mm beides sinker. distanz um die 80m  auf einem kies hügel.


hier mal bilder vom tackel

http://img805.*ih.us/img805/5765/2010254.jpg


hier mein angelplatzt




http://img186.*ih.us/img186/3314/2010267.jpg
und hier mal die baits, mit denen ich fische




http://img823.*ih.us/img823/1120/2010264.jpg




und hier die hütte , grad ist der holz ofen an und es ist schön warm 

ach hier penn ich , mach morgen einige bilder mehr .
heute wars etwas stressig deswegen sind nicht viele bilder on.
http://img185.*ih.us/img185/2103/2010275.jpg


 so geh dan mal pennen denke vor morgen früh geht nix , da die fische immer 7-10 stunden brauchen um den platzt anzunehmen.


2 kumpels waren am anderen see ist 20m weg von mir,   seit mitwoch  5 fische :-(


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so die ersten fänge sind da 

heute nacht um 1 uhr ging die rechte rute ab köder war ein billig bait eingelegt in  magi/monsterfisch

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/6921/1002090o.jpg
der 2 biss  beckam ich wieder auf die rechte rutte und wieder der billig bait.

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/6205/1002098q.jpg


der ging um 5.30 uhr

sorry für das scheis bild ,aber da es mega pist grade musste selbstauslöser seine arbeit machen.


ach hier unser wc ,hier ist kein lestiger spaten nötig wen ich hier zum fischen bin  
http://img803.*ih.us/img803/8929/2010250.jpg



und unser  frischwasser anschluss

http://img686.*ih.us/img686/5913/2010249.jpg

so nun bin ich gespannt was den tag so über geht hoffe mal ich werde die 20pf dieses we knacken.

hier ist es sehr schwer an die grossen zu kommen, aber wen sie da sind gehts ab.


----------



## Schneidy (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Petri zu den beiden Spieglern

Wünsch dir noch viel glück das der 20er noch kommt#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so nach dem ich nicht mehr pennen konnte nach dem 2 fisch würde frühstück gemacht . die frau durfte schlafen, und kam wo alles gedeckt war hunters habens schwer mit der hausarbeit beim angeln 

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/1419/003tgo.jpg



http://img138.*ih.us/img138/3329/001gem.jpg


http://img685.*ih.us/img685/6623/004whe.jpg

 wie soll es auch anderst sein full run,beim ersten versuch ins brötchen zu beisen und dazu daueregen.

köder war wieder der billig boilie mit magi/monsterfisch dipp , die scoberry laufen noch nicht.


hab mal grad meine aufschriebe angeschaut immer die ersten 6 fische gingen auf di8e maggi fisch und dan lief nur noch scoberry .

die fisch grösse ist nicht gerade berauschend bis jetzt, im normal fall sind keine fische unter 12  pf dabei.

so drausen regnets und ich hab hier gefüllte 28c  ein holz ofen ist was feines.


----------



## the-big-o (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Tolle Sache, tolle Fische Carphunter  ..ist das zufällig ein See des Augsburger Vereins, an dem du fischt?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

the-big-o @ neeeeeeeeee 

hab einfach ein paar traumhafte seen , leider nicht die granaten drinn aber das kommt auch noch der verein ist im wandel :m.

grosse fische werden geschont seit 2 jahren  und das merkt man schon.


----------



## petri28 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

@carphunter2401,
liegt das möglicherweise an meinen PC? ich sehe keine Bilder#d#d#d


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Also ich seh alle Bilder  Klasse Fänge & Bilder. Weiter so


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

also ich seh sie alle 

so die scoberry rute wurde verlegt, fisch sie jetzt im uferbereich ca 5 m vor den füssen.

bin der meinung 2 ruten am selben spod bringt zu viel unruhe , wen sie auch 10m ausernander liegen.

am see gehts ab die fische rollen und teilweise sind sie sogar an der oberfläche,kein wunder bei den wasser temperaturen.


so werde wieder um 13-14 uhr on sein mit nem neuen bericht/infos.

da leider in der hütte strom ausfall war gestern muss ich jetzt wen der aku leer ist an die andere hütte gehn und den aku laden.


----------



## Notung (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hallo,
ich sehe alles!
Grüßle


----------



## barschkönig (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Also ich seh auch alles:m

Petri zu den Spieglern:vik:


----------



## alex g (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

ich kann alles bestens sehen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so bis jetzt ging nix mehr warum auch immer,normal laufen sie den ganzen tag wen futter am platzt ist.

werde  bissl was testen wen bis um 13 uhr nix geht dan wird mit pop ups gefischt eine rute


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Joo hoffe da geht noch ein schöner 20er ab.
Haste eine echt tolle hütte wenn es so etwas auch bei uns geben würde..
Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so die runten wurden neu gelegt  um 13 uhr 

15min später lief die linke rute ab,

  köder war scoberry








http://img257.*ih.us/img257/566/vbc010.jpg


http://img825.*ih.us/img825/2964/vbc014.jpg


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Was war denn mit der Hose los :q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

mh die ist zu gross war grad mit der frau beschäftigt  deswegen  ist sie etwas unten  neeeeeeeeeee spasssssssssssssssss


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so jetzt gibts lecker steck dan gehts duschen ,bilder von meiner dusche folgen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so grad wieder ein run gehabt auf der linken rute  also wieder scoberryl. es war mal trocken und angenehm warm 



http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6672/024ia.jpg

und hier mal meine dusch ecke

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/3728/025qw.jpg

langsam könnten  mal die carps etwas grösser werden wenigstens laufen sie  abund an mal ab.


----------



## atsm123 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

schön schön


arschritzeeeeeeeeeeee  #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so konnte  eben einer tow town fangen wieder auf scoberry, auf fisch keine aktion mehr.


ich mal im drill 


http://img190.*ih.us/img190/2809/029wg.jpg





und hier der schöne  spiegler 


http://img256.*ih.us/img256/9273/032uxb.jpg



um die fische am platzt zuhalten muss auch gefüttert werden, gefüttert werden ca 500-1kg grossflächig nach jedem fisch.

http://img814.*ih.us/img814/9940/058.jpg

nach der ganzen harten arbeit gibts erst mal selbst gemachte pizza 

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/2665/066tv.jpg


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Servus Carphunter,#h

ich finde es immer klasse deine Liveberichte zu lesen.
Petri zu deinen Fängen, hoffentlich geht es so weiter. Ich drück dir die Daumen.

Und lass dir deine selfmade Pizza schmecken, sieht lecker aus.

MfG
Killer


----------



## Cobra HH (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Dickes Petri zu deinen Karpfen und hoffentglich kommt bald auch dein ersehnter 20er ins Rampenlicht.
Lass dir die Pizza schmecken


----------



## Monstercarp96 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hallo
Erst mal glückwunsch zu den gefangenen Fischen
Finde deine Berichte echt Hammer 
Sind die Scoberry Boilies von Succesfull Baits|kopfkrat hab ich mir nämlich gestern bestellt.
Lg Tim


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Moinsen,

jo wie immer schön zu lesen - aber die A-Ritzen kannst weglassen..... zumindest mal die männlichen.... |sagnix 

@Monstercarp ja es sind die Scoberrys von SuccessfulBaits.



Muss schon sagen eure Hütten sind der Wahnsinn#6, da kann mans halt auch beim größtem Pisswetter aushalten, vorallem im Winter ist das bei einem Ansitz halt echt der Knaller.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so gestern hat meine verbindug gesponnen,deswegen reich ich  jetzt bilder nach

der ging gestern ne stunde nach dem die rute lag ab wieder einmal scoberry

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/250/0432w.jpg

hier sieht man schön das die scoberrys schnell verdaut werden alles schön auf meiner wiegeschlinge 

http://img251.*ih.us/img251/5994/0412k.jpg


http://img710.*ih.us/img710/1829/0572m.jpg


der ging heute nacht auf monsterfisch/magi




muss jetzt den rechner wieder raus bringen zum laden. melde mich heute nochmal denke bis 12-13 uhr,hoffentlich mit ein paar fischen


----------



## Karsten66 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hi Carphunter,
nun hast 'nen Spitznamen weg "Ritze" ...
Schöne Fische haste gefangen, aber wo bleiben die über 20???
Scherz... sind ja schon schöne Carp's und wenig haste ja nicht gefangen. Wünsch dir noch viel Petri Heil und........ suuuper Bericht!!! Mach weiter so!!!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Angelsuchti (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Sieht aus als wärst du beim Halten von dem Schuppi schon wieder eingepennt ;-)
Ne super Bericht und schöne Fische! Petri!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so konnte noch 1 karpfen fangen und verlor 3 stück im hindernis.

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/4125/068y.jpg













war bis jetzt in der nähe von meinem see  ein neues gewässer begutachten  und muss sagen geilllllllllll.

aber das wird kein einfaches fischen , fussgänger,strömung,sehr viel füttern,hindernise ohne ende aber dicke fische 

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/5713/083x.jpg

http://img822.*ih.us/img822/6499/085p.jpg

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/421/079jj.jpg
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/8494/084ro.jpg


----------



## kingofhecht (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

der platz sieht guit aus:q
der bericht ist mal wieder super

freu mich schon auf den nächsten bericht#6


----------



## Hias88 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Wenn man natürlich so eine Hütte wie du, dann kann man sowas schon gut machen, bei mir würd das net gehn, weil ich eigentlich immer mit Zelt unterwegs bin. Aber ich muss sagen, is echt eine coole Sachen so ein Livebericht, lob und anerkennung dafür.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

so hier mal eine gesamt übersicht der bilder.

hier das tackel
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/3077/2010256.jpg
http://img835.*ih.us/img835/3314/2010267.jpghttp://img251.*ih.us/img251/9171/075tt.jpgdie boilies
http://img811.*ih.us/img811/9900/2010262.jpghttp://img168.*ih.us/img168/8247/2010265.jpg
die fische
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/5630/004ul.jpghttp://img714.*ih.us/img714/373/024gw.jpg
http://img696.*ih.us/img696/8125/033ib.jpghttp://img842.*ih.us/img842/2473/0452.jpghttp://http://img686.*ih.us/img686/4027/0522.jpghttp://img686.*ih.us/img686/4027/0522.jpg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/126/068cg.jpghttp://img810.*ih.us/img810/9571/1002090.jpghttp://img716.*ih.us/img716/1117/1002098.jpg
ich beim füttern
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/1263/053li.jpg
http://img823.*ih.us/img823/6208/057c.jpg
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/151/052jc.jpg
weitere bilder folgen heute abend voll


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

hier noch ein paar bilder

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/5659/027yj.jpg
http://img217.*ih.us/img217/372/028dv.jpghttp://img203.*ih.us/img203/6393/2010258.jpg
so bin am ende mit meinem live bericht  , und danke noch mal an alle für die glückwünsche.

wens klappt bin ich im august ne woche  wieder oben, veleicht geht da etwas mehr in sachen grössere fische


----------



## Joern k. (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Danke,
war wieder sehr schön zu verfolgen 

wie schwer war der größte denn?

petri


----------



## BARSCH123 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Moin,

war wieder super !!! hat echt spaß gemacht deine session zu vefolgen #6#6

Tl


----------



## boiliemeister (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hallo
Warum geht ihr nicht an denn DACHSWALDSEE????
Super Gewässer,auch Tageskarten erhältlich
Noch ein SEE  www.MOULINE.de
www.Dachswaldsee.de
www.Etang de Heron.de
Gruss ALEX


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

boiliemeister  @  warum sollte ich an solche seen gehn?? steh nicht so auf puff fischen.

geh lieber an unbekante und grosse seen.

der schwerste hatte  7,8kg  bei meinem leztem tripp konnte ich in 3 tagen 30 fische fangen.

der schwerste war bei 24 pf und der leichteste 12pf auch an dem see wo ich jetzt war.


----------



## Cobra HH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

kommt der nächste live bericht noch dieses oder erst nächstes jahr?
weil deine beiden live berichte waren/sind echt geil, warte schon auf den nächsten, mit hoffentglich mit einem ü 20
wie war das durchschnitts gewicht, falls du es weisst


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

denke wen ich ne woche am wasser bin mach ich wieder einen 

nur zahl ich am tag 3,50 € das ich on sein kann, aber des past scho

in dem see sind sehr vile fische um die 8-10kg drüber hinaus wirds schwer da die fische  auserhalb  der wurf weite sind 150-200m



konnte dieses jahr dort  4 fische ü-20pf fangen und wir versuchen schon seit jahren einen zufangen 

vereinseen haben immer vor und nachteile sehr viel besatzt für rentner und wenig grossfische für uns.

aber das wird  da wir seit 2  jahren unsere fische schonen.


----------



## Haider5000 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Hallo Carphunter,
sag mal wie fütterst du an, nur mit Boilies und dem Wurfrohr oder nimmste noch was anderes?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

ist doch egal, kenn meine gewässer  sehr gut und weis wo ich fischen muss.

die seen finde ich nicht reisvoll,ach der 60iger hat mein kumpel gefangen.

und trozdem war ich nicht einmal mit ihm mit ,geh lieber an natur seen,grosse stauseen wo kein trubel ist.

brolly an brolly  steh ich nicht so drauf . zurück zum thema

ich füttere nur boilies keine pellets,mais  u.s.w


----------



## boiliemeister (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

Edit Ralle 24:

Der Tonfall ist hier nicht angemessen.


----------



## Jens84 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> schwachsinn nur boilies füttern und keine partikel.



Jetzt mach mal halblang Meister!

Beim angeln gilt immernoch: Wer fängt hat recht!

Und so wie es aussieht fängt er wohl... und das nichtmal wenig!

PS: und nebenbei mach ich das genauso und fange auch meine Fische...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: live bericht von carphunter 2401*

30 fische an nem we  geht bei uns oder an seen wo folgende punkte stimmen.
1  weil wir mega viele fische haben
2 wir realesen alle fische  also wird wenig entnommen das jahr über.
3 ich kenn die  gewässer seit  18 jahren und weis wo die fische zu welcher jahreszeit sind. wer seine hausaufgaben macht wird immer mehr fangen wie andere.


was den hier pasiert?? warum gabs den ne verwarnung??

hab dieses jahr 2 X mit partikel gefischt und gefürttert ergebniss waren brassen und jede mänge satzer (erster live bericht)


wen ich boilies fütter brauchs etwas länger bis die fische fressen/beisen ,aber im schnitt sind sie grösser.

ich fische so schon seit fast 10 jahren und meine fänge bestetigen mir das.

wen ich im fluss fische sieht das wieder anderst aus da greife ich zu mais ,da wen brassen,döbel kommen die grosen karpfen auch nicht weit weg sind.


----------

